

ParseKit: Mac OS X Framework for Parsing - jcsalterego
http://parsekit.com/

======
Caged
There is a link to this on the page, but I can't tell you how valuable HTTP
Client (also by Todd Ditchendorf) is for testing miscellaneous APIs quickly.
<http://ditchnet.org/httpclient/> The ability to save requests and load them
up later is a nice touch.

------
yan
Something that could have saved me a load of time earlier. I spent a solid
three days trying to get yacc to play well with ObjC. I'll check this out this
weekend.

Thanks!

------
tlrobinson
An Objective-J port: <http://github.com/boucher/tdparsekit>

------
chaostheory
this may be a dumb question, but is it usable on iPhone?

~~~
itod
todd here, developer of parsekit. not a dumb question at all. i should def.
put a note about that on the page.

answer is yes, it works on iPhone and the xcodeproj has a target for a static
library suitable for including in your iphone app.

~~~
chaostheory
nice =)

